# X-Rite's i1Profiler 1.6.1 Released (For Retail Version of i1PRO2/i1Display Pro)



## ConnecTED

X-Rite i1Profiler 1.6.1 Release Notes

New for the 1.6.1 Release

The following features and improvements have been added for this release:

Major Bug Fixes

Fixed issue where users could not save PDF files for single-page test charts.

Fixed issue where the standard Japan Color Proof Equip/Operation Coated target was getting reformatted for the i1iO with an i1Pro 2.

Fixed issue where XYZ data was not properly written into CGATS files.

New for the 1.6.0 Release

The following features and improvements were added for this release:

i1iO Dual Scan Support
Added support for dual scan mode (M1 and M2) for the i1iO table. (User must have the i1Pro 2 device as well as an i1iO 2 table running firmware version 1.0.7 or later.)

i1iSis 2 Support
Added support for the new i1iSis 2 with M1 measurement condition.

Patch Set Editor Feature
The Patch Set Editor allows users to create custom patch sets and to modify existing patch sets from i1Profiler, ColorPort, MeasureTool and other applications.

The Patch Set Editor import supports:
i1Profiler Patch Set Files (*.pxf)
i1Profiler Test Chart Files (*.txf)
i1Profiler Measurement Files (.mxf)
i1Profiler ICC Profiles (*.icc and *.icm)
ColorPort XML Files (*.xml)
CGATS Text Files (*.txt)
CxF Files (*.cxf)
Tab-delimited Text Files (*.txt)

The Patch Set Editor export supports:
i1Profiler Patch Set Files (*.pxf)
i1Profiler CGATS Files (*.txt)
Custom CGATS Files (.txf)
ProfileMaker5 CGATS Files (*.txt)
CxF Files (*.cxf)
Tab-delimited Text Files (*.txt)

The Patch Set Editor will also allow users to manually create custom patch sets, add or remove patches from existing patch sets and change the order of patches within a patch set.

Patch Viewer
i1Profiler Publish and Photo Pro users can now see detailed measurement data for individual patches within a test chart. To access the information, double-click a patch on any printer-related Measurement Page. (Does not apply to display measurements.)

Information displayed includes:
Patch ID
Patch Location
Patch Visualization
Patch Recipe
Spectral Curves
Colorimetric Data
Density Data

This feature requires a connected i1Pro2 device or application dongle.

Display Profiling Additions
Added the ability to specify a target white point using u’,v’ coordinates.

Added the ability to specify a custom target black point or measure a secondary display to set a target profile black point.

Scanner Profiling Additions
Added the ability to change the reference data for the ColorChecker 24 and ColorChecker SG. These reference files are now located with the other scanner reference files in the i1Profiler Assets.

Additional Print Quality Targets
Added the following targets to Printer QA:
IDEAlliance ISO 12647-7 2013 Control Wedge: i1Pro
IDEAlliance ISO 12647-7 2013 Control Wedge: i1iSis
IDEAlliance TC2011 Color Control Wedge: i1iSis
IT8-7.4 Color Control Wedge: i1iSis
P2P25Xa Color Control Wedge: i1iSis

General Application
In addition, some incremental enhancements to the infrastructure of the product as well as the color engine have been implemented.

Major Bug Fixes
Fixed issue (Mac Only) where i1Profiler would crash at launch if a secondary display or projector was connected to a system using a VGA/Display Port or VGA/Thunderbolt adaptor.

Fixed issue where scanner profiles were failing due to a reported contrast error.

Fixed issue where Hasp dongle driver was crashing on MacOS X 10.10.x.

Installation and Registration
Administrative rights are required to install and uninstall the software.

Do not connect measurement devices until the software installation is complete and the system has restarted.
The i1Profiler Dongle, i1Display Pro or the i1Pro 2 must be connected in order to register your i1Profiler solution.

Minimum suggested hardware requirements:

Macintosh®:
MacOS X 10.6.x through MacOS X 10.10.x
All Operating Systems should have the latest updates installed
2GB RAM
Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor
2GB of available disk space
Powered USB Port
Monitor resolution of 1024x768 pixels or higher
Dual display support requires either 2 video cards or a dual head video card that supports dual video LUTs being loaded
Latest drivers for video card installed
DVD drive or high-speed Internet connection required for software install, download and automatic software update
User must have Administrator rights to install and uninstall the application

Windows®:
Microsoft® Windows® XP® 32 bit
Microsoft® Windows Vista® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 7® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 8® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 8.1® 32 or 64 bit
All Operating Systems should have the latest updates and Service Packs installed
2GB RAM
Intel® Core 2 Duo or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 or better CPU
2GB of available disk space
Powered USB Port
Monitor resolution of 1024x768 pixels or higher
Dual display support requires either 2 video cards or a dual head video card that supports dual video LUTs being loaded
Latest drivers for video card installed
Network adaptor installed and driver loaded
DVD drive or high-speed Internet connection required for software install, download and automatic software update
User must have Administrator rights to install and uninstall the application

Known Issues
The version of XRD being installed by i1Profiler causes an issue in ColorPort where targets containing partial rows cannot be read using the i1iO table. The instrument will measure the row, but the data does not come into ColorPort. This affects ColorPort 2.0 and later.
Profiling and optimizing profiles with very large patch sets (>3000) will require a very large amount of RAM. If profiling fails, reduce the amount of patches in the test chart.

Monitor calibration does not work when multiple monitors are in mirror mode (this issue affects Windows® installations only.) Special Note: On Windows XP, if a display is removed from a system, the operating system will put the primary display in mirror mode even though the secondary display has been removed. In this case, the user will get an enumeration error. This error can be dismissed and the user will still be able to make a profile.

i1Profiler does not support the calibration of displays connected via AirPlay.

If you have problems loading the display profile after it has been created or if the system cannot load the display LUTs, turn off Automatic Display Control (ADC) on the measurement page and try again.

I1Profiler uses OpenGL to display the profile’s 3D gamut. If you encounter a problem with the gamut preview, make sure that your video card drivers are up to date.

i1Profiler can import CGATS measurement files from other applications. However, the color engine has been optimized to work with the patch sets generated within i1Profiler. The profile quality from profiles made entirely within the i1Profiler workflow will exceed profiles made from legacy charts and measurements. In the case of CMYK+N profiles, some legacy patch sets may not even build a profile successfully. It is strongly recommended that users build new charts within i1Profiler for CMYK+N profiling.

If you are using Ambient Smart Light Control when making your display profile, expect to get higher Delta E values in Display QA. This function optimizes profiles for visual appearance based on measured ambient conditions not for minimal Delta E.

The i1ProfilerTray does not update the time stamp on a rebuilt profile. If a profile is rebuilt using the ambient monitoring feature in the Tray, the original profile creation date is displayed instead of the rebuilt profile creation date.

The i1ProfilerTray application looks for connected displays at launch. If you disconnect or connect a display, the i1ProfilerTray will not see the change until it is restarted, the user logs out or the system is restarted. On Windows the i1ProfilerTray can be restarted from the Programs\Startup menu, on Mac, the tray is located in the same folder as the i1Profiler application.

The application may lose its connection to a measurement device if the computer goes into sleep or hibernation mode. If this happens, disconnect and reconnect the device to restore the connection.
Installation of older applications that use the previous version of X-Rite Device Services may cause i1Profiler to not connect with devices or to not launch. If this occurs, reinstall i1Profiler to restore the latest Device Services.

If you encounter any problems connecting to your measurement device, please disconnect and reconnect the device to restore the connection.

Make sure your i1iSis power button is on when you connect the USB cable. If you connect with the button off, then turn the power on, the i1iSis will not be seen.

The i1iO device does not support single row charts.

Download Link


----------

